# What are the hardest things for you to draw...?



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 13, 2014)

...and how do you avoid or tiptoe around drawing them?

Let's face it, just _learning_ how to draw something that's difficult is usually the most effective and efficient method...but not always fun for many reasons. Whether you hide characters' hands behind their back, crop out feet, simplify hair or simply avoid having to show particular bits and pieces, what things (anatomical or otherwise) do you avoid?
Otherwise how do you tiptoe _around_ drawing them? Do you prefer to draw fists to open hands? Do all your characters face the same direction to avoid symmetry issues? Or perhaps you just can't seem to nail down a particular pose and decide to hide the iffy bits behind a prop or secondary character?

i've been guilty of almost all of these.
So how about you guys?


----------



## Jane Lon (Nov 13, 2014)

It depends. Sometimes it simple depends on the angle. I guess the biggest problem for me to draw is face. That part of it that's behind the nose. Other things are not. I only hide something if I'm super lazy to redraw it XD


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 13, 2014)

It's best to work on what you have difficulty drawing. *http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/draw-100 (SFW) *The first few sketches will be torture but afterwards it is surprising easy and fun. the subject you dreaded drawing is now fun to draw. This is why doing preliminary sketches and figuring everything out before doing a final drawing is vital.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2014)

Feet and legs give me the most trouble.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Hands and defined forearm musculature give me the most difficulty. All those little muscles and tendons... :C


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 13, 2014)

Hands and feet (human and sergal, mostly) give me the most trouble. I literally feel sick with anger and shame when I try and draw a hand and it looks like some mutated, boneless, blown-up surgical glove.

What do I do about it? I erase the shitty hand, and try again until it looks right. If possible, I get a family member to pose in the way I am drawing (like if the hands are holding a staff), and take reference photos, and draw from life (which I am good at). I NEVER deliberately hide hands and feet because I don't want to draw them. Even if they ruin the drawing, otherwise great, it's the only way to learn. I want to be a certain level of good, I can't avoid learning to draw hands and feet.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Hands, feet, hand feet, objects, machines, backgrounds.
Fallowfox posted a link to some hand referrences a little while back and it was a godsend. THANKYOU FALLOWFOX.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2014)

Ordinary humans, hands, interesting full-body poses.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 13, 2014)

Animals(especially horses and camels), people, vehicles, machines, and geometric patterns.
Hands, feet, and muscle(in other words anatomy) also gives me lots of trouble, and getting correct perspective is.... just nightmare.

I also have the problem of avoiding depicting them, despite that I know it doesn't help at all for me improving my drawing skill.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 13, 2014)

Faces. Oh my god, faces. I've genuinely impressed myself with a few drawings, but they're all headless or faceless because I can never get facial proportions or emotions right. I also feel like my drawings look worse when I add color.

So, I like to draw objects and scenery if I draw anything at all.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 13, 2014)

Backgrounds, architecture, furniture, stuff, etc.....blah. I'm horrible!

How do I tiptoe around it? Google Sketch Up.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Nov 13, 2014)

I personally love drawing faces, but HATE drawing hands. 

why do those little sausages have to be so hard?


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 13, 2014)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> I personally love drawing faces, but HATE drawing hands.
> 
> why do those little sausages have to be so hard?



Perhaps because you visualize hands as little sausages. That would make you hungry. I know I can't draw when I'm hungry


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2014)

Things that I find ugly. It's just hard to be inspired to draw something that I don't find attractive. Makes me not want to try/learn more about it. Doesn't help that when I do draw such things, I feel the particular piece is garbage because the subject matter is seen as inherently ugly.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 14, 2014)

Anything Hard lined like a building or robots, spaceships, pretty much any vehicle. 
I can do characters pretty well and PinUps are my focus so Vehicles and the like are a pain.


----------



## Shiroashi (Nov 15, 2014)

For me its sometimes hands, when the angle is difficult it takes a bazillion tries till they fit right. Also man-made stuff, like machinery, cars or buildings. I don't draw that stuff often enough and i'm too lazy to practice. Its my own fault. >_<


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 15, 2014)

Figures in perspective, human facial expressions, action shots, straight-lined objects (mostly in digital art programs; using line tools looks too mechanical, but freehanded looks like crap).

I don't try to actively dodge these things; I just look up plentiful reference and it takes longer than it might otherwise, is all. Though I'm told my action shots still look pretty static so I'm not entirely sure what to do about that. Keep trying, I guess.

For the straight line issue, I think my solution has ended up being either A. use photoshop, with a textured brush to stroke the line tool, possibly draw over it by hand a bit B. in SAI, draw the same-ish line a couple of times with the line tool, or C. in SAI, draw over the line tool by hand.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2014)

Anything.


----------



## Krank (Nov 15, 2014)

Anything beyond a stick figure.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 15, 2014)

mah dick


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 15, 2014)

Hands, feet, limbs... 
If I only had to draw torsos + heads I'd be golden. But I know that the reason why I'm good with torsos and heads is because that's about as far as I got with learning anatomy. Could still do a better job with defining the muscles in the torso but I'm much farther along than I am with arm & leg muscles.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok I confess: Shoes. I need more practice drawing shoes. I can draw bare feet just fine, but shoes irritate me to no end


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 18, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Ok I confess: Shoes. I need more practice drawing shoes. I can draw bare feet just fine, but shoes irritate me to no end


Ditto. i just straight up stopped puttin' shoes on my furries! My human characters wear 'em but i haven't worked on non-furry art in a long while. My style is real cartoony anyway, so i can get away with something simple. MY shoes in YOUR style would clash like hell.


----------



## DammitMax (Nov 18, 2014)

The hardest thing for me to draw personally is human hands. No matter how much I practice I can never get them right.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 18, 2014)

DammitMax said:


> The hardest thing for me to draw personally is human hands. No matter how much I practice I can never get them right.



Try breaking down the face into planes . For example: Here is the infamous 'Asaro' head :


----------



## DammitMax (Nov 18, 2014)

â€‹I don't need help with heads, I need help with hands.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 19, 2014)

DammitMax said:


> â€‹I don't need help with heads, I need help with hands.



Opps, my bad. sorry. I get a little dyslectic some times. however my suggestion still stands: break it down to simple shapes. Easier said then done, I know. if you have two hands you can use your hand your not drawing with as a model. I know that sounds super obvious but you would be surprised at what some artist don't figure out..


----------



## Hewge (Nov 19, 2014)

Everything is hard to draw! All the more reason to draw them even more.

Avoiding things which one finds difficult is for the people that never move forward.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2014)

Funny enough, after 4 years, I still don't know what the back of my Sona's head should look like. Change in camera's angle just makes it even harder. I end up cheating and never drawing him from that view.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 20, 2014)

The ONLY head i've ever drawn from behind is my sona's, but only out of necessity. None of my other characters have ever shown the back of their heads.


----------



## JSilverwing (Dec 4, 2014)

I have trouble with a few things...
I struggle with hands and feet; more with human feet than any animal.
Also, poses. I have a hard time coming up with good poses for my art because I have trouble getting the proportions right.

(And unfortunately, I AM guilty of trying to avoid drawing what I struggle with. But I'm trying to push away from that, especially since I've been guiding my boyfriend through the process of learning to art. X3)


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

It's amazing how many artist avoid drawing hands. Draw a hundred of them. That should destroy that fear.


----------



## Chakisuu (Dec 5, 2014)

Humans faces and male hips D: 
They're not so curvy as women's, I find them hard to draw.


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Anything that is not a straight line...


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 5, 2014)

Freehand straight lines are no picnic.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 10, 2014)

It's funny, because my main struggle has shifted over the years. I used to only be able to draw front view faces, so I practiced side view a lot... then my brain decided "forget that front view shit, you don't need to know how to do that anymore". =| (And I'm just like, "ok, if you say so"...) I can do partial side views ok, depending on the character. For animals only, I can sorta do front _if_ the head is tilted down, but it doesn't always come out good and works with very few poses. Body views don't matter at all, I can do w/e I want there, but I enjoy doing partial side/front views, which makes my constant side-only view of the head not look so terrible... I do struggle quite a bit with legs, especially if I try to do a crouching pose, and female figures in general, unless I give them small boobs and a not skinny/curvy look (so basically a slightly skinnier guy, but with bigger pecs).


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 10, 2014)

Complex backgrounds and vegetation.
Fuck
The amount
Of details


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 10, 2014)

The hands! That's why I don't have any!


----------



## Wileyfangz (Dec 11, 2014)

human anatomy such as hands and keeping it proportional. Also another struggle for me is clothing for the most part unless they're huge ugly sweaters, since I have no fashion sense.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 13, 2014)

-Sliqq- said:


> The hands! That's why I don't have any!




Then how are you typing on the keyboard? Are you using voice dictation?


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 13, 2014)

I suck ass at hands but I'm better than I used to be. Same with 3D rotated heads. I used to be extremely bad at digitigrade legs but thank the lord I'm better now.

And the reason I started drawing furries, and still do?

Human faces.


----------

